# Which grape disease does my plant have



## Friso (Jul 13, 2013)

Hey there, my grapevine is suffering from a disease which i find hard to identify. The leaves get brown spots all over them, but there is no white residue eiher on top or underneath the leaves. Can anyone help me identify and possibly cure this?


----------



## Pumpkinman (Jul 13, 2013)

That appears to be Black Rot Spots, as it progresses it will affect the fruit as well.
The following fungicides will help:

*Mancozeb 75DF 
Captan 50WP 
Ziram 76DF 
Abound 2.08F 
Sovran 50WG 
Pristine 38WG 
Adament 50WG*

The most critical period for controlling black rot with fungicides is just before bloom through 2 to 4 weeks after bloom.
I hope that this helps,
Tom


----------



## Friso (Jul 13, 2013)

Hey Tom, many thanks for you quick reply! I'm heading to the store to buy one of the fungicides you suggested. My plant bloomed this week, so that ought to be just in time for the fungicides... Thanks again!


----------



## grapeman (Jul 13, 2013)

Definitely it is black rot. Those are classic lesions on the leaves. You need to spray with such things as Tom says and spray every 7-14 days from pre-bloom to the time the grapes are about half size. You should have begun well before now. As you see the lesions already, the vines have already become infected so it is probably too late for this year.


----------



## BMeloche (Jul 14, 2013)

Be sure to clean the vineyard floor very well. Anything that falls, leaves, stems or grapes, will contain fungus spores that will survive the winter only to spread again next year. I was in the habit of spot pruning during my morning walks and just tossing the damaged leaves on the ground and I'm paying for that this year.


----------



## DaveL (Jul 20, 2013)

When it attacks the fruit do they turn brown then explode then shrivel up? I may have this.
Would this be avoided by proper training and pruning for better air flow? Also would the plethora of Rain we've had in VA contribute to this since it is a fungas?


----------



## GEM (Jul 20, 2013)

Pruning and better airflow will help, but it is essential that you also have an ongoing spray routine for mildew. You also need to rotate the spray, as the mildew can become resistant if you only use one category of spray. It is a pain, but essential if you want to grow decent grapes almost anywhere, and especially when there is a lot of rain and or humidity.


----------



## GrapeLover (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi,
I'm pretty sure my plant bloomed more then 4 weeks ago. will it be safe to consume the grapes from this tree if I spray it with one of above listed fungicides?
Thank you very very much in advance for your help!


----------

